# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Κόμβος Dystopia (#20434)

## biomecanoid

Γεια ,

Ο κόμβος Utopia κατά πασα πιθανότητα θα μεταφερθεί στην τοποθεσία Dystopia σε ένα διώροφο (δυστυχώς).
Aκριβώς απέναντι είναι ο κόμβος balloon_man (#10615) και θα ήταν ιδανικό σημείο για Link, όμως δεν έχω κατεφέρει
να επικοινωνήσω με τον κάτοχο του κόμβου ούτε με τον sw1jra (#6421) από όπου ο balloon_man παίρνει awmn.

Οποιος ξέρει τον balloon_man τον sw1jra η οποιαδήποτε άλλο κόμβο που θα μπορούσε να δωσει awmn στην τοποθεσία 
Dystopia ας απάντησει εδώ. (υπάρχουν και μερικά hardware που θα μπορούσα να δώσω για να βγει το Link )

Eυχαριστώ.

----------


## henn9438

Μια χαρά το πάτε! Το άλλο είναι το ισοδύναμο turbo

----------

